# Any recommendations? *Our shed from start to finish*



## HoosierShadow

Hey everyone, this goes off of my post about the pallet shed. I originally used this to post a question, but now I am also just using this to update our progress!

Here's what we have done so far:









We had to stop because of the weather over the weekend <6 inches of rain! thunderstorms, wind, etc.>.

We are trying to decide on how to do the siding. We want to keep this project inexpensive but make it look nice, and last a while. 
I thought maybe of doing something like the first shed in this link:
http://summerville-novascotia.com/PalletShed/
Scroll down and you'll see the one I am talking about.

I think it would be inexpensive, a great way to recyle, and if we do it right, it'll look really good. 
As for the space between the bottom and the ground, we haven't decided yet what we'll put there, but my husband has ideas. It's the siding that has us stumped.

BTW, this is 16'x12'

We went to look at prices for the roof and OMG! It just seems so expensive. We were told we'd need 12 bundles of the 3 tab shingles <around $250 with taxes>. I wonder if there is something cheaper we could use that would last, and look decent? If we have to pay that much plus the felt and plywood for the roof that is okay, but if there are different routes we could take, I am up for ideas!


----------



## liz

*Re: Any recommendations?*

For the original roof on my 10x16 we used 3/4 OSB with "roof paper" , the type that looks like shingles because of the grit on it...felt paper under it and the rolled "shingle" over that, no "tar" just roofing nails to hold the seams.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Any recommendations?*



liz said:


> For the original roof on my 10x16 we used 3/4 OSB with "roof paper" , the type that looks like shingles because of the grit on it...felt paper under it and the rolled "shingle" over that, no "tar" just roofing nails to hold the seams.


Thank you!


----------



## liz

*Re: Any recommendations?*

:thumbup:

Cheapest way to go and the time it took to be able to put a tin roof over the original 10x16 as well as the 8x16 addition there were never any leaks!


----------



## mrs. lam

*Re: Any recommendations?*

Cool. We take our pallets apart then nail them close together so wind and rain won't get in. We topped it off with tin. We have to build some new ones on our new land (thank you Lord) when we move.  The goats can't wait.

Gina


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Any recommendations?*

I'm hoping we can get started again either Fri or Sat - depending on when my husband is off. He foaled the last mare on Sunday night, so he should start getting 2 nights off a week instead of 1.

As for siding, I thought about using boards from other pallets, but with it being so big, it would take a lot. Plus we'd have to treat them, paint them, etc. So I am looking into pricing T-111? I hear good and bad things about it though. We might end up doing vinyl siding? But I'd rather stick to wood.

I was hoping to hear back from a guy who had used fence boards <hundreds>, if they weren't too long and too far away I could get those and they would make great siding - all the farms around here use wood fence planks <major horse farms around us... and all we can manage is goats LOL>.

Hopefully we can get the roof up this weekend, and then get the siding on. I am ready for our girls to have a big comfortable place to sleep. And once the outside is mostly done, I can start doing the inside the way I want <despite what hubby thinks...LOL!!!!!>.


----------



## jdgray716

*Re: Any recommendations?*

I would have to agree with those who said tin. I would tin the roof and side and should not be too costly and look nice.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: Any recommendations?*

Thanks again. We are either getting tin roof or something like tin, i don't know what it's called, I'll have to find out. It's not plastic, and it's not metal and it's relatively heavy <18 lbs for a 4'x6 1/2 foot sheet>. 
We are getting wood panels for the sides - It's the same price as the tin pretty much, and we wouldn't have to cut on it, we just have to put it up. There are cheap panels at Lowes - the one Lowes I originally went too, they were about $25 a piece. But the one we will buy from has them for $18 - they are already treated for exterior use.

We bought 2x4's yesterday so we can start on the roof frame. I hope we can get the roof up this weekend, or better yet, get the outside nearly finished with siding up too! Then we can start on the doors and I can start working on the inside.

It'll cost us a little over $200 for the roof, and almost $140 for the siding. So not too bad for a 16'x12' shed. Not sure yet what we'll do for the doors, most likely just construct them out of stuff we have laying around here for now.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Ok so here's my latest update... We STILL haven't started to work on the shed yet. However yesterday we did fill in the gaps under the pallets. We used pieces of good, hard wood from trees we cut down years ago, and wedged them underneath. Later after we are done with the siding, we will get dirt and put it all around the shed at an angle so it covers the wood up to the bottom of the siding<bottom of the pallets>, and also, it will help keep water from pooling right next to the shed when it rains.

I believe we are going with the Ondura roofing panels. We liked them when we saw them at Lowes. They are about $20 a sheet <4'x6 1/2 ft>, and the nails for them are $10 a box, the box is a large one.
Here is their website for an example:

http://www.ondura.com/agriculture.asp

We are using tan/brown.

SIDING.
I believe we are going to use the pretreated siding panels, I think they are called smart panels but could be wrong. The cheapest one is the one we need & like and they are $18 for a 4x8 sheet. It's cheaper to use them than get something else and have to treat it for exterior use. And hopefully it will look real nice when we are done. Later we can paint it a different color

We just need to get 2'x4'x12' boards for the roof so we can get started. Should get those tomorrow. The Ondura looks easy to install, so we'll see what happens. I'd love to get the roof up this weekend so we can get this thing done!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Well since I am sitting here, I thought I'd post an update.
Still no siding, but we're not in a hurry since it's summer...









My husband built a divider wall, so we now have two large stalls. The wall isn't completely done yet, we still need to make a door on the right side so we can get from stall to stall, but for now, it's blocked off.










My husband made a hay rack the other day. Sure it's not fancy, but it works great! He used my daughters old baby bed side rail, tore it apart and nailed it the way he needed too...LOL 
We're going to build a feeder under neath the hay rack, eventually.










And for now no hay rack on the other side - they can all eat it through the pallet slots.










The building is 12'x16' so each stall is roughly 6'x8' and plenty big for what we are doing. And eventually we will make a couple of small run in sheds to accompany as we need them.

It's amazing what you can do with pallets, and scrap wood.


----------



## RPC

It looks good. They all look happy in there. I am in need of a small shed in the feild for during the day and I am thinking of useing pallets.


----------



## liz

Looks great!! I like the idea of using the space between the pallets as a hay feeder too...less waste!


----------



## KW Farms

That looks so great! We've always had pallets laying around so i've made small shelters out of them, but never though of a nice big shed like that. May just have to do that. Looks like you could save a lot of money that way and still put together a nice looking shed. Great work!! Keep us posted I can't wait to see it completely done!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks so much! The pallets are awesome, you just have to watch the spaces, so when you have kids, they don't try to climb through them and get stuck <just ask our buckling LOL!!!!>. I know some people that don't put siding up on theirs, they just tear extra boards off to cover the gaps, and prime them/treat the wood so it doesn't rot. But I'd rather do the siding panels, they are really nice, and will be good especially in the winter months.

When we build feeders, we will build them under the hay on each side, so that any hay that gets dropped, we can hopefully collect it in the feeder, and just put it right back up in the rack.

I have no idea yet, what we will make our doors out of. Maybe cut some pallets to make a frame, and put some of the siding sheets on the outside of it. We're not in a hurry for the doors - the pallets I block the doorways off with works great for now.

The next thing we'll end up doing as well will be to get some fill dirt. We have one section on the back of the shed, that if we get a lot of rain, it pools up, but getting some dirt, we can level the ground out, and that will solve that issue.

Definitely a work in progress, but it's been fun. And our first big project!


----------



## SterlingAcres

Just an idea... you could always tear the pallets apart and make gates. My Uncle's employer hired him to build a chicken coop using nothing but pallets. He had to tear them apart and remove all the nails. A bit time consuming, but really cheap and it looked great.


----------



## jpclsn

How did you join the pallets together? Sorry newbie here.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

*help candice*



HoosierShadow said:


> Well since I am sitting here, I thought I'd post an update.
> Still no siding, but we're not in a hurry since it's summer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband built a divider wall, so we now have two large stalls. The wall isn't completely done yet, we still need to make a door on the right side so we can get from stall to stall, but for now, it's blocked off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband made a hay rack the other day. Sure it's not fancy, but it works great! He used my daughters old baby bed side rail, tore it apart and nailed it the way he needed too...LOL
> We're going to build a feeder under neath the hay rack, eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for now no hay rack on the other side - they can all eat it through the pallet slots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The building is 12'x16' so each stall is roughly 6'x8' and plenty big for what we are doing. And eventually we will make a couple of small run in sheds to accompany as we need them.
> 
> It's amazing what you can do with pallets, and scrap wood.


I know old thread. that is the size we're doing 12x16. the other photos don't show any more. I know you had them somewhere. I'm looking for the ones that showed how you attached the second level of pallets and what you did for inside. I'm hoping next weekend to get lumber to start the roof trusses.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I found it, there are some pics, scroll down on this topic:
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f203/building-goat-mini-barn-updated-3-17-12-a-114937/


----------

